
Facebook to be fined $5bn for Cambridge Analytica privacy violations – reports - nprateem
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/12/facebook-fine-ftc-privacy-violations
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819)

------
ToFab123
> “This isn’t a fine, it’s a favor to Facebook, a parking ticket which will
> clear them to conduct more illegal and invasive surveillance,” said Matt
> Stoller, a fellow at the Open Markets Institute who specializes in monopoly
> power.

~~~
jjeaff
That's a mighty large parking ticket. Equivalent of around 20% of annual net
income for Facebook.

That would be like your average American making $50k a year getting a parking
ticket for $10,000.

But the real question is whether Facebook earned more from the specific bad
behavior than the fine. Which I think would be hard to know without a lot more
information.

------
wpskidd
Let’s see what they actually end up paying.

------
TadaScientist
Not a fine. A settlement pat on the back.

